# السلسه الرائعه Workshop Practice Series



## ahmed shawky (4 مارس 2014)

السلسه الرائعه Workshop Practice Series 






السلسه الرائعه Workshop Practice Series مكونه من 36 كتاب فى اساسيات اعمال الورش والسلسه مفيده جدا لمهندسى الميكانيكا بصفه عامه 


وده محتواها 

Hardening, Tempering & Heat Treatment
Vertical Milling in the Home Workshop
Screwcutting in the Lathe
Foundrywork for the Amateur
Milling Operations in the Lathe
Measuring and Marking Metals
The Art of Welding
Sheet Metal Work
Soldering and Brazing
Saws & Sawing
Electroplating
Drills Taps and Dies
Workshop Drawing
Making Small Workshop Tools
Workholding in the Lathe
Electric Motors
Gears & Gear Cutting
Basic Benchwork
Spring Design and Manufacture
Metalwork and Machining Hints & Tips
Adhesives & Sealants
Workshop Electrics
Workshop Construction
Electric Motors in the Home Workshop
The Backyard Foundry
Home Workshop Hints & Tips
Spindles
Simple Workshop Devices
CAD for Model Engineers
Workshop Materials
Useful Workshop Tools
Unimat III Lathe Accessories
Making Clocks
Lathework: A Complete Course (Read Review)
Milling: A Complete Course
Photo Etching
Dividing
Tool & Cutter Sharpening
Model Engineers’ Workshop Projects
Bearings
Grinding, Honing & Polishing

للتحميل من هنا 

DepositFiles​


----------



## ابو يحى (27 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله الف خير اخي


----------



## ahmed shawky (8 مايو 2014)

ابو يحى قال:


> جزاك الله الف خير اخي



جزانا الله واياك كل خير ان شاء الله​


----------



## alriadi (10 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## ahmed shawky (9 يونيو 2014)

اشكر مرورك الكريم​


----------



## العقاب الابيض (15 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (23 مارس 2015)

شكرا لك اخي على هذه المجهود الرائع


----------



## Ahmed_Gamal (10 أبريل 2015)

مجموعة كتب رائعة بها الأساسيات المهمة جزاك الله خير


----------

